# DC Voltage Advice



## CaptainBligh (Jan 18, 2008)

I have been given a 12 volt DC Sky Mini Box but my friend can't find the adapter. I have found an adapter to fit which I can hard wire in to my 12 volt. However the wire is quite thin as the adapter is rated at 9 volt - 500mA. Will it be adequate, the Sky box is rated at 1.25 Amps ? The input shows a solid line & a dotted line with the solid line on top - will the solid line be the centre of the plug & the positive ?

Thanks Captain Bligh :brave:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

sounds like an interesting question, but I like you will have to wait, meanwhile.

BUMP

Kev.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

CaptainBligh said:


> The input shows a solid line & a dotted line with the solid line on top - will the solid line be the centre of the plug & the positive ?
> 
> Thanks Captain Bligh :brave:


Hi Captn'

The only certain thing is that a solid line over a dotted line means it's a DC input , an AC input would have a wiggly line ~. (The center pin is often the positive but not always :roll: .)

You really need to find someone with the correct adaptor and do a check of both the polarity and voltage output from it ... or find a data/ spec sheet for the box.

Maybe someone on here has one and will check it out for you.

mike


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

Captain

Maplins do a 12volt power supply with the rating you need, the 9volt will be underpowered even if voltage is close to 12 the 500ma is too low and will probably cook itself, typically the centre pin is the +pos, several sizes are available so double check


Chris


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

spykal said:


> . . . do a check of . . . the polarity
> mike


Twice - no, three times just to be absolutely sure. 8O 8O

I'm too embarrassed to go into detail 'cos I should, and do know very well how to do it.    

Suffice it to say that a 12volt telly expires very quietly and without any drama when connected to the wrong polarity . . . but it's permanent and expensive!!    

Dave

(P.S. Before anyone worries unduly, this has nothing to do with reversed polarity as often found on continental campsites.

Assuming of course that the wiring in your van is OK, this will do no damage to any electrical items, either 230 volt or 12 volt.)


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Previous posts on this subject might help.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-6842-days0-orderasc-0.html

cabby


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

GUESS WHAT I HAVE SAT ON MY DESK !!!!
A Pace javelin original power supply.. !! 12v 1.25amp...

Want it for a Fiver plus post ?? Contact me..

You can also buy them from Satcure (£13) and they also stock the 12v power leads..
Javelin spares


----------



## CaptainBligh (Jan 18, 2008)

tonka said:


> GUESS WHAT I HAVE SAT ON MY DESK !!!!
> A Pace javelin original power supply.. !! 12v 1.25amp...
> 
> Want it for a Fiver plus post ?? Contact me..
> ...


As I am hardwiring into 12V DC circuit I only need to know if the centre of the female plug is positive or negative. Tonka or anybody else with a Pace Sky minibox able to put a meter on it please ?

Captain Bligh :brave:


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

I wired mine up when I got our new van and the centre is postive.

Richard...


----------

